# Install Valve stems in Aluminum Locks



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

IM getting some Alum Locks.. Can anyone tell me the procedure for putting valve stems in them? I found a thread on HL for steel but I dont think it will work for ALuminum


http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=4122725&high=valve+stem 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will call you tonight. and explain how to do it. Do you have the vavle stems already? If not I will give you Randy's number. They have some i stock i am sure. I will call you in a few if you want me too. can you talk?


----------

